# You Might Be A dogman or dogwoman if:



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought this was funny LOL

1. Your front porch collapses and kills more than three dogs
2. You have ever bathed with flea and tick shampoo
3. You have been in a custody fight over a dog
4. Animal control calls for backup when they come to your house
5. You go to a dog show to pick up women
6. You think a parting stick is a necessary tool
7. You spend more money on your dogs than your kids
8.You have a pic of homer & jeep over the fireplace
9.Your belt buckle has a bulldog on it
10. You take a dog to work with you
11. Your favorite dogs tombstone is bigger than your grandfathers
12.You think cur is a breed of dogs
13. There are more than 10 lawsuits pending against your dogs
14. You ever get home from work, hear a ruckus in the bathroom, when you looked in 
there your dog was loose and fighting the dog in the mirror
15. Your dog is your alarm clock
16. You refer to your dog as your dishwasher
17. You mow your yard and find the dogs you thought were stolen
18. Your dog cost more than the truck you drive
19. Your coffee table is a dog crate
20.You have more pictures of your dog in your wallet than your wife
21.All your t-shirts have dogs on them
22. Your spare bedroom is your puppy room
23. When the wife says its the dogs or me and you pick the dogs
24. If your feed bill is as much as your mortgage
25.When your dog sleeps with you more than your wife
26. If your idea of wall decorations in the living room is trophy's,and pics of your dogs
27. If the magazines to read beside the toilet are dog magazines
28. If the wife thinks a night out is at the dog show


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL #23 actually happened to me. I have been divorced for 6 years now.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

heheheheh


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I prefer a pic of jimmy boots and crazy Mary on the mantle lol and so what if I like cheap cars and good dogs LOL. Great post sadieblues.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

7, 15, 19, 20, 23, 25


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are all great and tell me...what is wrong with a dog crate coffe table...nothing absolutly nothing. Oh and do they write magazines that are not about dogs????


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*stand accused*

2,3,6,7,8,9,15,16,18,19,20 except that would be my husband, 22, 23 - my husband did his x -wife that way,25, and 28 You mean that is odd? 
My husband dated my dog before we got serious. He said, "If it doesn't work between me and your dog then no need going further" Needless to say my 9 year old dog loved him!!--Ay least both of us see eye to eye on the dogs! hehehehe!:roll:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cur "is" a breed of dog,going to dog shows to pick up chicks,i don't do it but if the same motto applies,good chicks are were you find them.
And of course a parting stick is always essential gear,jmo.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

#6
#7
#9
#10
#15
#20
#21
#22
#23
#25
#26
#28

All pertain to me


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

#6
#7
#10
#19
#20
#23
#25
#26
#27
#28

**substitute ex-boyfriend in for wife :roll:



MY MIKADO said:


> Those are all great and tell me...what is wrong with a dog crate coffe table...nothing absolutly nothing. Oh and do they write magazines that are not about dogs????


Hey I totally agree with you...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sydney said:


> **substitute ex-boyfriend in for wife :roll:


Yeah I need to get me a good man! "NOT" LOL

Woman... you can't live with them or without them 

I gots to have me mine lmao :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL this a great looks like we have some true dogman and dogwoman in here


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good post. Funny as hell.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Those are all great and tell me...what is wrong with a dog crate coffe table...nothing absolutly nothing. Oh and do they write magazines that are not about dogs????


Khaoz actually slides under and uses my coffee table as his other crate. I guess it just depends how he feels @ the moment, lol.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

When my husband rebuilt his '86 chevy truck, he rigged an a/c unit in the camper top for the dogs! But he is yet to put in the A/c for the cab!!!Yeah.. I married the right guy!love it!!!


----------



## milmika (Dec 9, 2008)

Man that is some hilarious stuff... As my wife read it she laughed and then was like wait a minute as she gave me the look..lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

too cool... My porch is rickety because of the dogs... lost the ac ducting under the house because of em... I have 3 lol alot of those are true about me


----------

